# Albino Graskarpfen



## naturteichtante (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

hat jemand von euch Albino __ Graskarpfen im Teich? 



Wie ich jetzt feststellen mußte, ist der letztes Jahr gekaufte Fisch aus dem Becken keine __ Orfe, sondern ein Albino Graskarpfen. Ich wunderte mich nur warum der anders von der Körperform und von seinem Schwimmverhalten war  Ich wollte zum Herbst einfach den Schwarm Orfen aufstocken, da entweder der __ Fischreiher da war oder das Hochwasser hier die 5 Orfen auf 4 dezimierte. 

Kann ich den Albino Karpfen da allein drin lassen oder muß ich Gesellen derselben aufstocken? 

Die sollen ja angeblich sehr groß werden und schneller wachsen als ein Koi. Dafür aber auch alles Grünzeug wegfuttern -also auch die Teichbepflanzung. 

Die alten, großen Karpfen aus dem Teich machen sich schon über die Seerosen her, und dann noch mehr von den Pflanzenfressern? 

Er bewegt sich ja in einer illustren Runde seinesgleichen. Also unter den Nachkommen eines sehr alten Karpfenbestands, und seit letztem Jahr ist eben eine Mischung aus Zier- und Biotopfischen dazu gekommen. 

Es schwimmen ca. 10- 12 große Karpfen rum mit einer länge von ca. 40 cm, sowie ein paar Nachkommen jeder Größe. Die kleinen kann man schlecht sehen aufgrund der Teichgröße. 

Hmmmm, was tun sprach Zeus? Zumindest einen Gesellen im Frühjahr dazu setzen?  

Die letztes Jahr eingesetzte, neue illustre Runde an Jungfischen hat vom Bestand her auch gut überlebt. Ich sah sie die Tage bei den milden Temperaturen so ca. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. 

Dieses Jahr möchte ich höchstens noch 2-3 größere Koi dazu setzen. Überhaupt muß ich ja erstmal gucken was da im Frühjahr von denen tatsächlich wieder auftaucht, wenn man wieder füttern kann ...

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ich von euch mehr zum Thema "Albino Graskarpfen" aus der Praxis erfahren könnte  

lg naturteichtante


----------



## Polly (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Moin,

also ich habe 3 Albino Graskarpfen in meinem Teich. Die wachsen nicht schnell,
eher langsam. Vermehren können sie sich nicht, hat mir der Händler gesagt, ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht geschehen. Die Pflanzen haben sie bis jetzt auch in ruhe gelassen. Schwimmen munter mit den anderen durch den Teich.


   Die Albinos waren genau so groß wie die beiden Kois
                                     als ich sie eingesetzt habe.


Sicherlich meldet sich noch jemand mit mehr Erfahrung.

Gruß Anna


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Anna,

also ehrlich, ich kann auf dem Bild keinen Albino erkennen.  :?   
Ein Albino ist nach meinem Wissen ein rein weißes Wesen mit roten Augen. Gibt es in der Tierwelt öfters. Den Albinos fehlt das Melanin zur Bildung der Farbpigmente.
Ich habe persönlich mal als Züchter von Wellensittichen gelegendlich mal Albinos oder auch Lutinos (rein gelb mit roten Augen) dabei gehabt.

Schaue auch mal hier


----------



## Polly (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Lothar,

Albino Graskarpfen sind gelblich mit roten Augen. Meine auf jedem Fall, kann ja sein das sie im Alter erst die restliche Farbe verlieren? Keine Ahnung.

 

 

 

Albino __ Störe sind auch oft gelblich, hab ich zumindest schon gesehen.



Gruß Anna


----------



## chromis (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Hi Tante... 

noch einen dazusetzen wäre der größte Fehler. Graskarpfen sind in meinen Augen vollkommen ungeeignet als Teichfische. Ich selbst habe schon Burschen mit fast 20kg gefangen und das ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.
Hier kannst Du mal so einen Burschen sehen(ich würde den auf 12kg schätzen): http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=113&Itemid=0

Diese Fische sind reine Vegetarier und fressen alles was grün ist, im Notfall sogar __ Schilf. Du solltest zusehen, dass der Fisch so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teich kommt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## herbi (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

@ Jürgen,...



> Diese Fische sind reine Vegetarier und fressen alles was grün ist, im Notfall sogar __ Schilf. Du solltest zusehen, dass der Fisch so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teich kommt.




Diese Aussage kann ich nicht so bestätigen, hatte selbst mal einen im alten Teich drinnen, wegen den Algen....!  ....und siehe da, nach einer Weile wusste er auch wo sich die anderen Fische  ihr Futter holten,....!??

Die Pflanzen schaute er dann kaum mehr an, ....also Vegetarier,...ja , ...aber wahrscheinlich nur ihn freier Wildbahn....!


*Ansonsten teile ich deine Meinung und behaupte auch das diese Fische nix in einem "Gartenteich" zu suchen haben,....!!*


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

http://www.schubert-online.de/Fischbeschreibung/allgemein.htm
Da stehts geschrieben


----------



## naturteichtante (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Wo soll ich denn den Graskarpfen hingeben, wenn er in einem Gartenteich nichts zu suchen hat?  

Es ist ja in dem Sinne auch kein Gartenteich, sondern ein ehemaliger Angelteich und natürliches Biotop. Wenn er gerne __ Wasserlinsen futtert, habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Davon sind im Sommer soviel drin, dass man die Fische kaum sieht. Also keinen Gesellen dazu nehmen. 

Noch eine Frage zum Thema "Goldfische": Vermehren die sich wirklich so stark, wie es immer geschrieben steht? Halten Orfen den Bestand in Grenzen? 

LG
Naturteichtante


----------



## ra_ll_ik (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*



> Graskarpfen sind in meinen Augen vollkommen ungeeignet als Teichfische



...laß ich pauschal nicht gelten.
Wer einen richtigen ehemaligen Angelteich sein eigen nennt und über genügend Wasser verfügt, der kann solche "Monster" auch einsetzen.

Zu dem Volumen wurde hier aber nichts gesagt. Also erstmal Fakten klären...


----------



## katja (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage zum Thema "Goldfische": Vermehren die sich wirklich so stark, wie es immer geschrieben steht?



oohhhh ja!!! 




			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> Halten Orfen den Bestand in Grenzen?




also die zwei, die wir _hatten_, hatten überhaupt kein interesse an dem goldinachwuchs :?


----------



## naturteichtante (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

danke, dür den kleinen trost. habe wirklich genug platz so einen jungfisch zum monstrum heranwachsend in diesem teich halten zu können. noch ist er ja zu klein, und wenn der __ fischreiher im frühjahr nen anflug macht  

der teich ist angebeblich für 100 fische ausgerichtet für angler. also, der albino hat genug platz zum schwimmen. möge er mal mal seine maximalgröße erreichen? 

na toll, jetzt muß ich auch noch 2-3 jahre warten, bevor ich überhaupt ne prognose schließen kann. ne tüte "buntes" an allen junmgfischen und wer davon den fischreiher überlebt, kann erstmal in 3 jahren geschlechtsreif sein? 

also kann ich nur der dinge harren ... uiiiiiihhhhh, das ist spannend :? 

lg 
tante


----------



## sternhausen (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Hi Tante
Ich denke das in einem Teich wie du ihn dein Eigen nennen darfst mit dem Albino Graskarpfen keine Probleme entstehen werden.
Zumindest sicher nicht mehr als mit den anderen Fischen die darin schwimmen.
In einen kleinen Gartenteich würde ich abraten einen Graskarpfen einzusetzen.
Ja,Goldfische vermehren sich wie die Ratten.
Würde dir auf jeden Fall davon abraten, oder zumindest gleich die entsprechende Menge __ Raubfische einzusetzen.
Lg Sternhausen


----------



## naturteichtante (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

Hmm, also __ Raubfische in das Biotop zu setzen, betrachte ich als kritisch. Da setzen ganz viele __ Frösche/__ Kröten ihren Laich rein und es tümmeln sich da auch viele verschiedene Insekten, weil der Teich im Wald liegt. 
Alternativ hatte ich letztes Jahr zum Spätsommer noch 5 Orfen dazu gesetzt. die fressen ja angeblich alles, oder? Sicher auch ein wenig von dem Froschlaich, aber ich denke nicht soviel wie Raubfische  

Ist ja gar nicht so einfach da eine Harmonie rein zu bekommen bzw. das bisherige Gleichgewicht zu bewahren mit Neubesatz. Fazit also: Wenn einige Goldfische den Winter nicht übelebt haben, kommen da keine neuen hinzu!

Da habe ich noch eine Frage zum Thema Teichmuscheln: Die sollen ja toll das Wasser filtern und sind für Bitterlinge wichtig. Wie stark vermehren sich die denn? Ein Freund von mir hatte die mal im Aquarium, und die haben sich da drin zu stark vermehrt. 

Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit __ Moderlieschen? 

LG 
Tante


----------

